# Here to learn



## epimetheus (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello everybody.

I've been dabbling in writing for decades now, but never too seriously. Still not sure if i'll attempt to publish, but i enjoy the craft anyway and want to hone my skills. Used to be a nurse, now becoming a scientist doing a PhD. with interests in European and far Eastern history and mythology. Like to write sci-fi, horror and and fantasy. Thought i'd seek out like minded people for some support, and to support others if i can. Hope i'm in the right place.


----------



## bdcharles (Oct 10, 2018)

Welcome. There are many "right places" - you're definitely in one of them. And to prove it, I invite you to try our monthly short fiction comp, *Literary Maneuvers.*
Meanwhile, have a look around and get stuck in


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Oct 10, 2018)

Welcome Epi!

What're ya working on right now?


----------



## epimetheus (Oct 10, 2018)

Well i tried to write a near future sci-fi about the rise of AI but it turned into a story of Arthurian legend. 

Might just try the Literary Manoeuvres competition, thanks.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 11, 2018)

Dear epi, 
Dabble away! Here you will find writers of like mind 
and writing experiences shared by many. Feel free to 
browse and also please read the Rules. There, you
will note a thirty post requirement, comments etc. 
before posting your own work -or- you could 
become a Friend of WF and bypass the requisite....
either way, welcome.


----------



## epimetheus (Oct 14, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> There, you
> will note a thirty post requirement, comments etc.
> before posting your own work



Oh no, then i can't enter the LM competition. Is it open till the end of the month?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Oct 14, 2018)

I think it's only 10 posts now.


----------



## epimetheus (Oct 14, 2018)

I think you're right. 10 seems more reasonable than 30 anyway.


----------



## PiP (Oct 14, 2018)

As per the rules:
*New non-subscribing members with a post count of less than thirty (30) cannot post new topics on the creative forums. Fluff (superfluous single word, or non-contributing) posts made just to build up post count may be deleted. Please be aware that posts on the Word Games forum are not added to post counts. New members who have also paid the subscriber's fee to become a Friend of WF are not subject to these restrictions.


*


----------



## bdcharles (Oct 15, 2018)

epimetheus said:


> Oh no, then i can't enter the LM competition. Is it open till the end of the month?



It ends tomorrow (16th) but it runs for the first two weeks of every month so will come around again. Participants can suggest prompts, offer to judge, as well as enter. Not sure what the minimum # of posts is, though I find adding crit on people's writing can quickly beef up the post count (you may have done this already)


----------



## PiP (Oct 15, 2018)

There is always the FoWF option if new members want to immediately post creative works.


----------

